# i have a sensitive medical issue question



## discreetuser (Jul 7, 2008)

Can anyone tell me whether viagra is legal in UAE.i need it for the obvious medical condition and am moving to Dubai soon.Am i alowed to take any in or get any delivered via the internet pharmacy i use to my new dubai address?Would appreciate sensitive responses, ta:


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Viagra is available over the counter here.
In fact, at my local pharmacy, it sits in a basket on the counter !


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

> In fact, at my local pharmacy, it sits in a basket on the counter !


It used to be a lollipop in a basket on the counter.  The good thing about the UAE is medical questions can often be fielded by the chemist.


----------

